# amd duron 1.3 Ghz



## avenger21 (Nov 14, 2010)

is it possible to overclock this old processor with some sort of program
in the bios there is no option


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Third party apps are not recommended for OC'ing. OEM and lower quality Mobo's restrict user adjustments to the Bios to help protect them.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Those old durons ran as hot as kettle oven on stock speeds so overclocking them was easy enough, but controlling the heat is hard to do. I would strongly recommend that you don't overclock it.


----------

